# Pics of some of my mini's



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

These are some of my mini's in with my weaner's. The little brown boy with the little white boy is my mini buck, George. He reminds me of George Castanza off of Seinfeld. Dynamite comes in small packages! He is pretty quiet and then BOOM he is on the scene...and in his own world...haha! I just love him! His pen mate is Roman. Roman is wethered and Roman and George where sale barn babies that went in the sale ring together, so they may be related. They get along like peas and carrots and I plan on keeping them together unless something very awry happens. 
I have 2 girls for George. The little fawn mini and the little black?? The little black may be half alpine or Ober and half mini, not sure yet.
All mini stock ranges from 3 months to 5 months. George and Roman are on a separate half acre. 
Lacey, the fawn came with her brother, Lenny, the little grey in the mix...they also need to stay together. 
The little black is Leigha. Leigha came with Missy....Missy in not in the pic. She is an adult half Ober half mini. I think Missy may have been Liegha's mom. They came from the same truck at the sale barn but there were about 15 babies with Missy. Missy and Liegha had back to back #'s on them and we did catch Liegh nursing off of Missy once we got her home. Liegha is not overly attatched to Missy though...so it's a mystery.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What cuties! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey, my fence looks just like yours :hi5:

Your goats are SO cute!


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Harriet_and_Hens said:


> Hey, my fence looks just like yours :hi5:
> 
> Your goats are SO cute!


YES! Seems to be the only thing that works for them when they are tiny babies!

Thanks for all the comments. I enjoy all the goats but the mini's make me laugh the most. They are the ultimate "Bratt Pack"


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're just beautiful. They look so healthy and happy!!


----------

